# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Grow Big Corporation

## dnlbiz

This is a brand new, book distribution  opportunity by the Grow Big Corporation that enables you to earn from what you already do daily, product referrals.

You buy a book for R295.00, refer 3 friends who do the same, and earn R397*950
in 9 weeks*
We invite you to be*an Independent Book*Distributor and get cash for doing something that comes naturally to all of us  sharing experiences, discussing, recommending or referring products and services. We do this everyday, with friends and family, colleagues and acquaintances. As an Independent Distributor you have a simple way of earning cash at least twice every month and achieving the incentives set out.
The steps are very simple :-
1. Register on-line right now, here: http://growbigcorporation.com/?dnlbiz  It's FREE, or complete a manual application form from a brochure.
2. To ACTIVATE your distributorship, buy a book from Grow Big Publishing for R295.00.*When you add R5.00 you get 5 brochures with application form.*
For fast delivery to nearest Postnet, add R99.00.
*Deposit at FNB to account*GrowBig Corporation,Acc No 62397697320, Cheque Account, Branch Code 250655.*Use your CELL PHONE*NUMBER+SURNAME as a reference.
*When payment is received, your status will be ACTIVATED and book can be collected at your nearest AREA DISTRIBUTOR or be sent to you by registered mail to the nearest post office. (or Postnet for fast delivery)
NOTE : It takes 2 to 5 days for your account to be activated, if you are not activated after 5 days, please send your proof of payment to info@growbigcorporation.com
3. Refer 3 or more friends, collegues or relatives using a referral link you received when you registered.

You earn R100.00 for everyone referred by you.

Earn even more, when your friends refer!
Here is an interesting part, You earn more money when your friends do the same, up to 9th generation.
You can look forward to earning thefollowing :-

*
Refer.           Earn.            Total
3.                  100.              R300    
9.                   35.               R315
27.                 12.               R324
81.                   8.               R648
243.                 5.               R1215
729.                 5.               R3645
2187.               8.               R17496              
6561.             12.               R78 732
19683.           15.               R295 245
                       Total.           R397 950
** 
Go big!

Anyone with big goals can use the distribution of this book and more material to raise funds needed. Lets say you refer the book and this opportunity to 10 people who only refer 3. Your income is shown on the table below. There is NO LIMIT to what you can earn!

**
Refer.         Earn.           Total
10.              100.             R1 000
30.                35.             R1 050             
90.                12.             R1 080
270                8.              R2 160
810.               5.              R4 050
2430.             5.              R12 150
7290.             8.              R58 320
21870.         12.             R262 440
65610.         15.             R984 150



Some basic rules to note*:-*
1.Your membership is renewable every year by purchasing any applicable product or publication from Growbig Publishing and or Growbig Corporation.*
2.All income due to every Independent Distributor is available for him/her to see by logging on this website*using username and password.*
3.We pay when referral commission due to you reaches a R200.00 . We pay referral commission twice a month, on the 15th and the last day of the month.*
4.To earn from second generation through to nine, you need to have personally referred* a minimum of 3 people who buy. There is NO LIMIT to how many you can refer and to how much you can earn.*
5. All incentives are based on ACTIVE membership.
6. There are incentives when you reach the following milestones:
Stage  1- First 10 direct referrals: Branded T-shirt & cap 
Stage 2 -  Help your 10 get their 10 each: 3G Tablet 
Stage 3 -  Help level two get their 10 each (total 1110): Holiday for two, including travel and accommodation, 
Stage 4 - Help level 3 to get their 10 each (total 11 110 books): Ford EcoSport) * a total of 10 cars up for grabs!

*Results vary, depending on individual and team effort.

Take advantage of this opportunity by registering online here: 
http://growbigcorporation.com/?dnlbiz

To activate your membership order your book and embark on this life changing journey. Good luck!

----------


## dnlbiz

There is no need to keep stock, no overheads and no selling. Purchasing the book is the only cost and it's once off. Refer 3 and you get your R300 back.

----------

